# Trout Dial In/Fuzzy Reds



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Trout Good, Redfish Challenging
*
Trout fishing has been good on both topwater and live bait. Topwater in bone have been producing over mud/grass with popping cork/shrimp drifted over shell reefs taking solid numbers. We're glad to see folks enjoying the family time and relaxation. Redfish have been giving us fits with Black Drum saving the day when flats fishing.

:bounce:*2018 Haynie 23 Cat For Sale*:bounce:

We have a great looking white with grey panel 2018 Haynie 23 Cat for sale. It's powered by a 225 Mercury Pro XS complete with Bob's Jack Plate; Coastline Trailer; low hours; 3 years of warranty on the motor. $42,500.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

